# Prescription cycling glasses



## Donger (20 Sep 2016)

I've been having a job reading maps/bike computer etc lately due to my increasing need for reading glasses. It is also nice, when out on the bike for the day to at least be able to read a menu when you stop off for a pub lunch. Seeing how reasonable the prices were in Boots for varifocal glasses and lenses, I thought I'd investigate the possibility of getting some new cycling glasses/goggles with varifocal lenses so that I could map read as I ride. Should be simple enough, I thought. Most of the glasses I was shown had cycle shades fixed on clunky flip-up hinges outside the prescription lenses. Looked a bit "Silence of the Lambs" to me! Some of them didn't cover anything like enough area to ensure they would keep flies or road grit out of your eyes when cycling (not fit for purpose).

Three appointments later, and throughout the process of trying to source anything suitable they were still strangely reluctant to discuss prices. Went in again today to consider the only pair that actually looked like cycling glasses and had a big enough frame to fit me. Turns out that, because the lenses were so curved, there was a slight risk that I would not get along with them anyway.
Then she told me the price ..... *£327* !
Then, supposing I did get along with them, another* £270* for alternative sunglass lense inserts.
Maybe I'm just a tightwad, but I'm not paying that.

Saw some plastic, credit card-sized 5x magnifiers on the net last night, going for £5 each. reckon I'll ride with one of those in my back pocket in future. While it would be nice to be able to read things while I'm out on the bike, I just couldn't justify anything like the price being asked.

Is it just me, or is there a glaring gap in the market here for opticians to stock reasonably priced prescription cycling frames with the option of varifocal lenses?

Has anyone else encountered this problem? How did you get around it, and how much did you pay?


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Sep 2016)

I wear verifocals for everyday and these http://www.dualeyewear.com/ on the bike, they're perfectly adequate for reading maps, phones etc. and are pretty good cycling glasses.


----------



## Donger (20 Sep 2016)

Dave Davenport said:


> I wear verifocals for everyday and these http://www.dualeyewear.com/ on the bike, they're perfectly adequate for reading maps, phones etc. and are pretty good cycling glasses.


Excellent. Glad I posted something. This forum just keeps coming up trumps.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2016)

I cannot use wrap around due to needing a prism, Specsavers did not know this and had some made for me that did not work, needless to say I did not pay for them.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Sep 2016)

These work perfectly and they're only £12.00.

EDIT: Sorry, but not varifocals. Might be better than carrying a magnifying glass about though?


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2016)

My glasses seem to allow too much wind to rush around the lenses. I'm currently wearing no-fog builders glasses over my prescription pair (looks daft but is comfortable) but when I buy a new pair soon, I'll probably look for a two-fer deal and get some "aviator" size ones as the second pair and try those on the bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> These work perfectly and they're only £12.00.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, but not varifocals. Might be better than carrying a magnifying glass about though?



How do you know what strength to get?


----------



## derrick (20 Sep 2016)

These work well. http://uk.mauijim.com/en/shop/readers/ho-okipa-reader


----------



## r04DiE (20 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> How do you know what strength to get?


I just guessed and got the 2.5. It doesn't really matter as I only look through the magnified part of the lens when I need to check the Garmin or look at my phone, or whatever.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Sep 2016)

Although I'm reluctant to recommend Specsavers, they did have some reasonably priced sports glasses last time I was in there and they often do offers like free varifocals.

But their website is bobbins and won't find them...


----------



## EnPassant (20 Sep 2016)

Just for reading, Aldi had some the other day (one of those basket things so I don't know about longevity of stock) +1 to +3 or so in .5 increments. £2.50. 
No good for riding if you need variables, but to chuck in an under saddle bag or back pocket and just use for maps or menus at stop or destination they'd be ok I'd have thought.


----------



## david k (20 Sep 2016)

I got some reactors from specs avers, just their own cheap plastic rims that have worked well for me on the bike and I don't have to take them off when going indoors


----------



## lutonloony (20 Sep 2016)

It does seem at the moment if you want prescription wrap arounds you are going to pay for the privilege.


----------



## bruce1530 (20 Sep 2016)

Do any of the budget suppliers supply “distance lenses"? All of the ones listed above do “positive” lenses - +1, +2, +3 etc - which are for people with OK long vision, but problems seeing things close. But I’m looking for a pair of -1.5s


----------



## marzjennings (21 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Then she told me the price ..... *£327* !


That's about what I paid for my Maui Jims, the best sunglasses I have ever owned, but I did have the help of insurance to pick up most of the cost.

Don't forget, once you get your prescription from the optician you can always go shopping on line for glasses and maybe get a better price.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2016)

EnPassant said:


> Just for reading, Aldi had some the other day (one of those basket things so I don't know about longevity of stock) +1 to +3 or so in .5 increments. £2.50.
> No good for riding if you need variables, but to chuck in an under saddle bag or back pocket and just use for maps or menus at stop or destination they'd be ok I'd have thought.


I've got a poundshop reading glasses in my tube top bag. They are perfectly serviceable. I just wish I could remember what I paid for them


----------



## lutonloony (21 Sep 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Do any of the budget suppliers supply “distance lenses"? All of the ones listed above do “positive” lenses - +1, +2, +3 etc - which are for people with OK long vision, but problems seeing things close. But I’m looking for a pair of -1.5s


AFAIK all the cheapies are just "reading" correction


----------



## lutonloony (21 Sep 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I've got a poundshop reading glasses in my tube top bag. They are perfectly serviceable. I just wish I could remember what I paid for them


come to Torquay and they would be 90p!! (we have a price war going on between poundland and pound world)


----------



## EnPassant (21 Sep 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I've got a poundshop reading glasses in my tube top bag. They are perfectly serviceable. I just wish I could remember what I paid for them


That's another thing that I seem to lose as I age, along with "seeing things". So that's hair, sight and er, the other one...

Besides the only pound world I ever went in made Aldi and Lidl look like Selfridges and Fortnum and Masons. I may only be able to afford tat, but I do like a better class of tat.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Sep 2016)

Presuming I haven't misunderstood I'm a bit surprised the OP wasn't offered an alternative my local boots stocks. I have a friend who uses these all the time. I had a look but none fitted me comfortably which was the only reason for not buying.

Boots stock, or at least offer a catalogue of, a range of sports frames which includes at least three types suitable for cycling. The frames look just like cycling glasses. Inside one clips a specifically designed pair of prescription glasses which only have lens holders

The sports glasses come with clear, yellow and bronze tinted covers which clip in and out as per cycling glasses. Cost was around £90 when I enquirer earlier this year. Had there been a set which fitted me I would have bought them.

Sorry I can't recall the name.


----------



## gordonrgw (21 Sep 2016)

PaulSB said:


> Presuming I haven't misunderstood I'm a bit surprised the OP wasn't offered an alternative my local boots stocks. I have a friend who uses these all the time. I had a look but none fitted me comfortably which was the only reason for not buying.
> 
> Boots stock, or at least offer a catalogue of, a range of sports frames which includes at least three types suitable for cycling. The frames look just like cycling glasses. Inside one clips a specifically designed pair of prescription glasses which only have lens holders
> 
> ...



I have had a pair of these for about the past 3/4 years. excellent and a good fit (I have a big heid too..)
I'll check the brand name when I get home..

edited for crap grammer..


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2016)

Excuse my ignorance but what is the difference between spectacles & cycling spectacles?


----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2016)

I usually take 'spectacles' to mean ordinary day-wear glasses, which have assorted frame shapes.
Cycling spectacles are shaped differently, as the wind around the face is usually different on a bike - unless you live somewhere that regularly has wind speeds of >30kph, say - and almost always head-on ... 

Cycling/sports specs are also usually lighter, with different arms, as they usually have rubber stuff to grip the side of yer hied. The grip is more on the side of the head than the rear of the ear.

Personally, I have ordinary as-near-to-aviator-type-as-Boots-had-for-least-money varifocals for cycling/ manual working and they are OK - bought for strength rather than 'style'. I can see the far distance, read road signs, see my cycle 'puter ~40cm and ~75cm from my face, depending on which bike I am on (~40 is my 'hamster barred 'bent). The wind does make my eyes water when going a bit quickly though and I'm also put off by the high prices of specialist glasses. I think I need to reconsider my viewing 'requirements'; do I really need to be able to see the radio mast on the top of the hill across the Forth? 

I have grey Transition lenses too - but wouldn't have them again.  Being reactive to UV light, they darken too much on overcast days, so everything appears very gloomy, until I look over the top and think 'Oh, it's not really that bad' but it just _looks_ depressing.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2016)

Scoosh said:


> I have grey Transition lenses too - but wouldn't have them again.  Being reactive to UV light, they darken too much on overcast days, so everything appears very gloomy, until I look over the top and think 'Oh, it's not really that bad' but it just _looks_ depressing.


Thank you, I have varifocals, reactolite or whatever if that's he brand name, but they are brown which sort of gives a 'rose tinted' view of the world


----------



## lutonloony (21 Sep 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the difference between spectacles & cycling spectacles?


About £150. I think generally it means wraparound X which keep the wind/crap out of the eyes


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2016)

EnPassant said:


> That's another thing that I seem to lose as I age, along with "seeing things". So that's hair, sight and er, the other one...
> 
> Besides the only pound world I ever went in made Aldi and Lidl look like Selfridges and Fortnum and Masons. I may only be able to afford tat, but I do like a better class of tat.



View: https://youtu.be/K2k1iRD2f-c


----------



## EnPassant (21 Sep 2016)

Ha, don't even need to watch that, it's ingrained in my psyche.


----------



## steve292 (21 Sep 2016)

http://www.sportviz.co.uk/cycle_cores

I use these.
very good, once you get used to the inserts. I've got plain, amber and irriduim lenses.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2016)

steve292 said:


> http://www.sportviz.co.uk/cycle_cores
> 
> I use these.
> very good, once you get used to the inserts. I've got plain, amber and irriduim lenses.


Are these inserts custom to sportviz glasses or can they be used for other makes, as I have seen similar inserts before ?
Did the different coloured lenses come with the basic order or are they separate glasses ?


----------



## steve292 (22 Sep 2016)

you get a plain lens and 1 of the shades. IIRC
I don't know if the insert fits any other make, as I haven't needed to use anything else


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2016)

steve292 said:


> http://www.sportviz.co.uk/cycle_cores
> 
> I use these.
> very good, once you get used to the inserts. I've got plain, amber and irriduim lenses.



This is the type of glasses I was trying to explain, badly, in my previous post. 

A cycling friend finds them very good.


----------



## amasidlover (22 Sep 2016)

I use Sunwise Montreals with the 'RX insert' - Came in at £35 for the glasses inc. 3 different coloured lenses, £15 for the insert and £40 for the glazing via my local optician. I don't use bifocals and I suspect the insert could be a little small for bifocal glazing, but there are plenty of other options here: http://www.sunglassesforsport.com/shop/prescription-options/


----------



## gordonrgw (22 Sep 2016)

PaulSB said:


> This is the type of glasses I was trying to explain, badly, in my previous post.
> 
> A cycling friend finds them very good.



ah, these are similar to the ones I got from Boots, the brandname they used was Kyusu, but doesn't look like they do them any more..


----------



## PaulSB (22 Sep 2016)

@gordonrgw my local Boots had similar late 2015 as this is when I was considering them following my most recent eye test.


----------



## Nibor (22 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> How do you know what strength to get?


Go to the supermarket and try the readers there


----------



## Vertego (27 Sep 2016)

I had a similar situation.

I wear varifocals normally but really don't need anything for distance vision - the prescription for that part is so weak. It's reading/screen work that needs correcting now that the years advance.

On the bike normal cycling shades (with replaceable lenses for different conditions) were just fine...except when it came to reading the Garmin screen (or anything else).

Someone directed me to these...

http://www.sportseyeweardirect.co.uk/Hydrotac-Stick-on-Reading-Lenses

Perfect! Normal cycling glasses of whatever design is preferred but with an all but invisible stick on correction lens that sorts reading. Cost - £17. Bought 2 sets - one I leave on the dark shades and the 2nd on the low light/clear lenses.


----------



## Oldfentiger (27 Sep 2016)

I tried on a pair of these at the cycle show on Saturday, and subsequently ordered a pair.

https://www.merlincycles.com/bbb-bs...t+Black+/+Photochromic+Lens+/+One+Size+/++2.0

I thought they were good value as they are photochromic as well as having the reader spots.
Only +2.0 in stock though.


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> I tried on a pair of these at the cycle show on Saturday, and subsequently ordered a pair.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/bbb-bsg-49-impress-reader-ph-glasses-88486.html?utm_source=BISnotification&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BackInStock&utm_term=BBB+BSG-49+Impress+Reader+PH+Glasses++-+Matt+Black+/+Photochromic+Lens+/+One+Size+/++2.0
> 
> ...


Is plus long or short sighted? I'm lond sighted, but both eyes have a different prescription which makes it awkward


----------



## Oldfentiger (27 Sep 2016)

david k said:


> Is plus long or short sighted? I'm lond sighted, but both eyes have a different prescription which makes it awkward


I don't need glasses for distance, but I need them for reading. My reading glass prescription is +2.0
It doesn't actually need to be exact - I can read using anything from +1.5 to +2.5


----------



## dim (27 Sep 2016)

julbo bivouak cameleon sunglasses .... category 2 to 4 .... photochromatic, anti-fog and polarized .... marketed as ski sunglasses and are anti-fog and can be ordered with prescription lenses .... these are the best of the best, and I have a pair but mine are non prescription .... much better than any of the cycling sunglasses that I have used and are even better than Serengetti or Oakley


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> I don't need glasses for distance, but I need them for reading. My reading glass prescription is +2.0
> It doesn't actually need to be exact - I can read using anything from +1.5 to +2.5


I guess this is long sighted then? I'm long sighted but recently have some distance glasses which improve my vision, I don't need them but watching a rugby match or similar just makes things clearer, probably age, I passed 40 just three years ago, and eyes of got worse since


----------



## Donger (27 Sep 2016)

Thanks everyone. Some excellent suggestions in amongst that lot. You can always rely on Cyclechatters. Mrs Donger has actually just solved my problem by obtaining one of the credit card sized magnifiers I was talking about. All I really wanted was to be able to take an occasional look at a map. This does the job nicely, as you can see, and will slip in my back pocket. Might get another one and keep it with my credit cards too.





The price? *£1.95*. The saving, £325.05.


----------



## kingrollo (21 Dec 2016)

I am a -5 prescription so pretty much need to wear glasses all the time and especially when cycling. Ive tried a lot of options over the years - the closet I came to a budget solution was the cycling specs supplied by optilabs - but with a -5 prescription they still looked a bit odd.
I tried specs with inserts which looked much better - but were pretty much lethal when it rains 
In the end I decided to splash some serious cash - close of £300 - even then getting a pair of wrap around specs was difficult - not many will glaze to that prescription. in the end i was pointed in the direction of extreme eyewear and who did me some rudy projects which look and ride absolutely fantastic.

One tip if you are in the market for cycling specs with a large prescription - either go for transitions or a base tint - this hides the thickness of the lense at the side...


----------



## JD42 (1 Jan 2017)

Boots 2 for1. They have a brochure with sports glasses where your prescription can be fitted. So...buy yourself a new set of specs and get your riding glasses at your prescription chucked in...worked for me.


----------

